# Made an admat/flyer for my band's show on the 18th



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 2, 2014)

The promoter didn't want to make the flyer so I figured I'd take a swing at it and I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 3, 2014)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ...and I'm quite happy with it! ...



Rightfully so! Well done, man! Has a nice wicked vibe to it!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 3, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Rightfully so! Well done, man! Has a nice wicked vibe to it!



Thank you! The bands seem to dig it as well!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 3, 2014)

Careful, man, you'll be booking gigs and printing tickets next!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 3, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Careful, man, you'll be booking gigs and printing tickets next!



I'm planning on starting a booking company with a fellow musician, between the two of us we have a ton of hookups and it'd be cool to book some shows!


----------

